# HORSE MISSING STOLEN -LIVER CHESTNUT- 14.2HH



## LlanidanRoadRunner (31 August 2011)

STOLEN/MISSING - DANIEL 14.2HH LIVER CHESTNUT WITH 4 WHITE SOCKS & A STRIPE DOWN HIS FACE, HE HAS A LITTLE SPODGE OF WHITE ON THE LEFT SIDE OF HIS TUMMY - HACKNEY X WELSH SEC D - LAST SEEN IN ROMFORD CHURCH ROAD

IF YOU KNOW ANYTHING PLEASE RING 07951609388 OR EMAIL ME ON TATUMJKING@HOTMAIL.CO.UK

THANKYOU <3


----------



## Mince Pie (31 August 2011)

Pictures would help, and a crime number if stolen. Also time and date of when he was last seen.


----------



## Cuffey (31 August 2011)

FACEBOOK GROUP
https://www.facebook.com/groups/245646722141212/


----------



## LlanidanRoadRunner (31 August 2011)

thankyou everything, please keep this bumped up xxx


----------



## Noseyparker (1 September 2011)

Have you reported it to the police, and missing horse register etc etc x


----------



## hairycob (1 September 2011)

Did he go missing from the field, was he on loan, is it a domestic dispute? Details could help find him.
Have you reported to Police, missing horses on loan as appropriate?


----------



## cailleag2 (1 September 2011)

oh god i hope you find him.please post photos,area of country,any marks.god bless hope you are reunited soon.see my posts on ownership,not cheery i am afraid


----------



## risky business (1 September 2011)

It says on the facebook page that he's been returned


----------



## Luci07 (1 September 2011)

and looks like the theives put him back!!


----------



## Noseyparker (2 September 2011)

wasnt this kid whos owner it is banned from another forum for far fetched troll like storys  I hope to god this is a true story, as there will be ALOT of peed of people out there

Right so... it went missing, the fancing trashed and tyre marks ( very similar story a recent large horse theft running on the internet)

BUT .... No Crime ref numbers have been posted, it was never registered with the big Horse theft websites... and the theives have returned it  to its field  what the hell??  So, another theroy was posted that gypsys down the road stole it.. and put it back ( yes very likley!!) and another one was that someone who knew the horse put it back ( surely they would let the owners know or SOMEONE!!!)


----------



## Cuffey (2 September 2011)

I certainly spent quite a bit of time on this one

She did come back asking what was a Crime Reference Number and I tried to explain how to get entry on NED which she found confusing--but very easy to understand if you are upset to be unable to think straight.

I dont need unneccessary work though!


----------



## spottybotty (2 September 2011)

I am in agreemant with Noseyparker. The owner of this pony was banned from two equestrian websites. I smelt fish when it was posted on another forum.


----------



## lhotse (2 September 2011)

What a horrid thing to troll about, hope she is ashamed of herself. As soon as I read that the fences had been damaged whilst putting the pony BACK, I smelt the stuff that comes out of male cattle's backsides.


----------



## netposse (5 September 2011)

LlanidanRoadRunner said:



			STOLEN/MISSING - DANIEL 14.2HH LIVER CHESTNUT WITH 4 WHITE SOCKS & A STRIPE DOWN HIS FACE, HE HAS A LITTLE SPODGE OF WHITE ON THE LEFT SIDE OF HIS TUMMY - HACKNEY X WELSH SEC D - LAST SEEN IN ROMFORD CHURCH ROAD

IF YOU KNOW ANYTHING PLEASE RING 07951609388 OR EMAIL ME ON TATUMJKING@HOTMAIL.CO.UK

THANKYOU <3
		
Click to expand...

Has Daniel been recovered?


----------



## lhotse (5 September 2011)

I don't think he ever went anywhere, judging by the facebook page!


----------

